# Vitex



## Merlyn Votaw

Can anyone tell me something about Vitex and if it will grow here in NE Ok?I have heard just enough about it that makes me want to know more.


----------



## HAB

If your area will support shrubs like Azaleas you probably can grow Vitex. 
I've been trying to fill every corner and vacant area here on my farm in S. Alabama for a year now with it. Here it seems to bloom from hard frost to hard frost. My Russians work it quite well.


----------



## jbford

yes. it keeps on growing and blooming in the hottest, driest summer weather.

our problem was that honeybees never seemed to visit it, only bumblebees.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

Here in Tucson, Arizona there are many areas where _Vitex agnus-castus_ is often planted in landscaping. But, though many wild bees and other nectar loving insects seem to find it attractive, like butterflies, I've not seen honeybees working _Vitex agnus-castus_. Several decades ago I obtained seed of _Vitex negundo_ 'Incisa' from Frank Pellet of Pellet Gardens, I believe it was in Atlantic, Iowa. This variety has leaves that closely resemble Hemp leaves.

I've managed to keep some seed with me wherever I've moved and have established these plants in many different parts of the U.S.A. Honeybees always seem to find _Vitex negundo_ 'Incisa' flowers attractive.


----------



## BeeAware

Vitex Negundo is the species that honeybees seem to prefer. Agnus Castus is worked more by bumble bees and other pollinators. Vitex Negundo is worked heavily by honeybees in my area. Hardy to zone 6. Vitex Negundo has a long bloom period and is easy to grow and matures quickly. Have some seed of this plant if anyone is interested. [email protected]


----------



## Grant

I'm not sure which Vitex I got, but it survives in SE Missouri. It usually freezes down to the ground each winter, blooms like crazy from July to frost, but seems to be favored by the bumble bees much, much more than honeybees.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## LtlWilli

Here in east central Texas, they will make a small tree. The bees also visit them regularly. Being very prolific, the state has declared it an invasive weed. What a shame.


----------



## magnet-man

Merlyn Votaw said:


> Can anyone tell me something about Vitex and if it will grow here in NE Ok?I have heard just enough about it that makes me want to know more.


Vitex loves Oklahoma. Grows like crazy in tulsa. Real easy to root from cuttings also.

It will also grow in clay soils.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I have vitex in east texas and it is GREAT. I dug some from I friend of mine and it has exploded. Is it considered invasive? I have heard rumors but no concrete facts.


----------



## Ross

All of mine are Agnus. I'd like to get some seed from the other...


----------



## ldaxon

I was at the Oklahoma State Beekepers Annual meeting 2 weeks ago in Guthrie, OK, and they gave a bunch of Vitex cutting out as door prizes. I won one. I know there are a couple of tree sized versions in my neighbors' yards. Back in the 80s I had a mimosa tree that the bees seemed to love. They seem to do well in Oklahoma.

Linda from OKC:thumbsup:


----------

